# 3D printed turnout parts



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

Time for a little experiment.

I have some tight radius G scale Aristocraft turnouts that my steamers cant go thru.

So, instead of buying or handlaying new turnouts, I will try to rebuild them into #5's instead.

I used Fusion 360 to CAD design a new frog and the surrounding ties.

It will be 3D printed in ABS+ on my trusty old Wanhao Duplicator 4DS.

Then I can use the points and just alter the radius on the rails.


----------



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

Progress so far.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

super cool


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Graff
This is very interesting, will watch this thread with great interest
Dennis


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gaff;

The printed turnout ties look good. Two Questions: 1. Are these turnouts only intended for indoors? 2. If not, how UV resistant is the filament you are printing from?

Not trying to take away from your really good work, just allowing for the rigors of track that stays outdoors.

Best,
David Meashey


----------

